# Best way to finish cedar panelling?



## darkstar (Nov 8, 2009)

I am in the process of putting up red cedar paneling (which is actually quite varied in coloring and tone, some dark and some light pieces) in a hot tub room and would like to learn what is the best way to finish it? I really like the natural color of the wood and do not want to use something that will alter, darken, yellow or make the wood wet in appearance. And of course it will have to hold up to high humidity. Is this possible? What are my trade offs and options? Thanks in advance for any and all advise.

Marc.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

I use tung oil or johnson paste wax and sometimes a Watco oil product cant remember the name off hand when i was finishing my cedar boxs


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Marc, ...from the south side of the big river... , do you _need_ to finish it beyond sanding?


----------



## darkstar (Nov 8, 2009)

anotherBob said:


> Hi Marc, ...from the south side of the big river... , do you _need_ to finish it beyond sanding?


Well you know that is an awfully good question! If the cedar won't loose it's color/appearance over time, and won't turn gray like some woods might, then perhaps a light sanding is all that is really required. This is planned to be a hot tub room so I suspect the humidity will be higher than normal. The only other factor might be that I put up a plastic, well sealed, vapor barrier between the cedar panels and the insulation in the walls...

(I bet the weather on the south side of the big river is just as wet and rainy as it is here on the north side!)

Marc...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Marc,

I recommend the vapor barrier, to prevent condensation in the insulation. It's much more important if its an outside wall, but its good cheap insurance even on an inside wall especially since you'll be working in the wall anyway..


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Are these separate boards or sheet goods ?.

Jerry


----------



## darkstar (Nov 8, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Marc,
> 
> I recommend the vapor barrier, to prevent condensation in the insulation. It's much more important if its an outside wall, but its good cheap insurance even on an inside wall especially since you'll be working in the wall anyway..


Um I guess the way I phrased that, it could be interpreted two ways... Yes, I have put up a plastic membrane vapor barrier over the insulation, taped and sealed it around all edges, electrical boxes etc.. In this case, all four walls of the hot tub room are outside walls, this is a separate detached building, not part of my house proper. I was wondering if that could be a factor in trying to preserve the color of the cedar...

Marc...


----------



## darkstar (Nov 8, 2009)

jerrymayfield said:


> Are these separate boards or sheet goods ?.
> 
> Jerry


These are separate 1x4 boards. I used my router to put a V tongue an groove edge on them and am in the process of blind nailing them, with stainless steel nails, to the ceiling and walls.

Marc...


----------

